# 11 month old male Dutch Shepherd available



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a male Dutchie free to a good home. He has good drives for the work, he has a nice full grip.
Will make a good sport dog.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the interest in this dog. He was placed with a Police department.
I recieved 27 PMs about him asking why he was being placed. Just so everyone knows I will explain.
He was imported at 12 weeks or so. When he started teething he popped his adult teeth loose on a water bucket (he fights a water bucket like an amazing idiot) Anyway his teeth grew in crooked and he did not have a scissors bite. In the work the dog was fine, but with a grill like that I was not going to sell him. I kept hoping it would straighten up as he grew, but it didn't. He will make a good working dog.

For all of the people who were interested in him, stay tuned. I am having several litters this summer and i am sure not all of them will make the grade. I may have some more washouts in a few months.


----------



## Robert Rosenau (Sep 16, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> We have a male Dutchie free to a good home. He has good drives for the work, he has a nice full grip.
> Will make a good sport dog.


----------



## Robert Rosenau (Sep 16, 2009)

I do FRS and would like a hard male pup when you have the litter let me know. Btw who are the sire and dam


----------

